# Frage zu Taubenmist



## Thomas Obrecht (30. Januar 2005)

Kann mir jemand Sagen wie man Taubenmist für das Angeln aufbreitet ???

im voraus Danke


----------



## altersalat (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

is ja eklich!!!!!


----------



## Thomas Obrecht (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

Hallo altersalat

Taubenmist ist eins der besten Lockstoffe wo es gibt, doch leider ist es ab
disem Jahr im Handel nicht mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## altersalat (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

echt?
hab ich noch nie im Handel gesehen.
Wenn doch:
Verlass dich drauf, ich hätts ausprobiert:q:q:q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*



			
				Thomas Obrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo altersalat
> 
> Taubenmist ist eins der besten Lockstoffe wo es gibt, doch leider ist es ab
> disem Jahr im Handel nicht mehr zu bekommen.


 
Mensch ich lerne nie aus...
warum soll es so fängig sein bzw. so Top Eigenschaften haben...?|kopfkrat 

Und die Tatsache das es das mal im Handel gab ist mir auch neu!

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Schleidener (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

Die Fängigkeit machen die darin enthaltenen Saaten und Duftstoffe.
So bis ca. 10% im Futter ist absolut Top auf Rotaugen.
Kaufen kannst du es seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr. Aus hygienischen Gründen.
Bleibt dir nur noch der nächste Brieftauben freund.
Rotaugen bekommen von dem Taubenmist Durchfall, dadurch aber noch mehr Hunger. Sollte man mal drüber nachdenken, BEVOR man es einsetzt.

#h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

Nun 
wenn die Flossenträger davon den Flotten bekommen hat sich der Probeeinsatz für mich schon erledigt...!

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## honeybee (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

Also wer von Euch Taubenmist benötigt......kein Thema. Mein Schwiegervater hat über 60 Stück von den Flattertieren.:q


----------



## altersalat (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

Ne also ich hab die Rotaugen nicht so dringend nötig, dass ich ihnen Flitzekacke machen muss und mir extra den Shit kaufen muss. Da fang ich sie lieber auf die herkömmliche Weise!!!!!


----------



## feeder-peter (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

Hallo Thomas,

Taubenmist ist in der Tat ein hervorragender Zusatz im Rotaugenfutter.
Die zubereitung ist recht einfach.
Du benötigst ein Gefäß in dem Du den Mist zubereitest, gebe die gewünschte menge TM in das Gefäß und bedecke den TM mit  kochendem oder sehr heißem Wasser, lass das Ganze eine Stunde ziehen.
Mit dem Dabei entstandenen Brei mischt du dein Futter an und feuchtest es evtl. noch ein mal nach, fertig.


Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

Ist X21 von La Sirene nicht im wesentlichen Taubenmist? Wa jedenfalls so ein Gerücht zu meinen Stipperzeiten 
Das Zeugs gibts bestimmt schon 30 Jahre.


----------



## feeder-peter (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

Das ist richtig, deshalb fängt das zeug auch so gut.
Mit X21 bin ich wie viele Angler aufgewachsen, damals gab es fast noch nichts anderes im Fachhandel.
Die meisten Stipper haben es damals meistens unter ihre eigene Mischung gemischt.
In Frankreich wird und wurde  X21 zu einem Brei angerührt und mit einer art Suppenkelle ausgebracht.
Heute haben wir ja Pole_Cups:q

Also, wer es mal mit Taubenmist versuchen möchte und keinen TM bekommt kann X21 unter sein Futter mischen, aber vorsicht es passt nich zu jeder Mischung.

Ach noch was Taubenmist vom Züchter muss noch gereinigt werden , wer das mal versucht hat kauft ihn meist das nächste mal im Fachhandel.






Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Mr. Lepo (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

...gib mal Taubenmist bei Google ein !!


Gruß Lepo


----------



## Forellenudo (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

Und wie siehts mit Kuhfladen aus? |kopfkrat  :m


----------



## feeder-peter (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

Kuhflaten richen nicht nach Amoniak und bestehen nicht zu ca. 80 % aus Sämerein, aber kannste ja mal versuchen, Trockne die Flaten in der Sonne und Mahle sie durch die Kaffeemühle.:m
Ich würde sagen versuchs am Anfang mit einer zugabe von 10% auf Gesamtfuttermenge.
Aber schön vermischen damit sich der Duft deiner Mischung auch richig entfaltet.
Deck aber bitte am Angelplatz deinen Futtereimer ab sonst könntest du des Platzes verwiesen werden.
Wenns gut fängt, berichte mal darüber.

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Mr. Lepo (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie siehts mit Kuhfladen aus? |kopfkrat :m


 
.... in oder besser gesagt unter Kuhfladen findeste im Sommer dicke Maden |supergri |supergri


----------



## Thomas Obrecht (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

Danke für deine Tipp


----------



## astra (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

Hallo!

Hühnermist ist auf jedenfall besser!!
Trocken wie Pulver und in das Grundfutter geben.
Und nichts in die Augen bekommen.
Lockt jeden Rotaugen in der Umgebung an.
|wavey:


----------



## Schleidener (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

sorry Astra, das mit dem Taubenmist kenne ich ja, funzt wirklich. Hühnermist ist aber je nach Futter viel zu "scharf". Was man aber bedenken sollte, egal welcher Mist, ist was wir da ins Wasser werfen. Mein Hausgewässer ist eine Trinkwasser-Talsperre.  Na dann Prost :m !!

Man bedenke immer den durch Taubenmist verursachten Durchfall. Wollen wir wirklich Fische fangen um jeden Preis ?? |kopfkrat


----------



## hamburger Jung (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

@Schleidener: genau meine Meinung! Ich angle seit vielen Jahren ohne Taubenschei.. und mit sehr wenig Anfüttern erfolgreich auf Friedfische und werde auch in Zukunft keine Futterzusätze benutzen die unsere Gewässer mehr als unnötig überdüngen. Im Fluß mag das Ganze etwas anderes sein, aber im See oder Teich finde ich diese Zusätze echt nicht angebracht.


----------



## Seelachsfänger (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

naja, ich denk, da sollte man auch mal die kirche im dorf lassen... auf so gut wie jedem see schwimmen auch jede menge enten u.ä. getier, die machen mit sicherheit exponentiell mehr "mist" als so ein 10%iger futteranteil. und wenn man die futtermenge allgemein in grenzen hält, dann ist sicher nix dagegen einzuwenden. 
im übrigen hat der taubenmist keine abführende wirkung im herkömmlichen sinne sondern eher eine apetittanregende. die von den tauben unverdauten sämereien haben dabei eine ähnliche wirkung wie balaststoffe auf den menschen (nämlich eine verdauungsfördernde).
insofern denke ich, dass einem massvollen einsatz eigentlich nichts im wege steht (ausser der schwierigen beschaffung und der geruchsbelästigung vielleicht).
der taubenmist sollte immer zuerst dem wasser zugesetzt werden undd ann erst die pampe dem trockenfutter. streut man den trockenen mist über sein futter wir dieser nicht richtig vermischt und ist zu scharf


----------



## Knobbes (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

Wie verhält sich der Taubenmist auf andere fischarten, bekommen die dann auch mehr Hunger, z.B. auf andere Weissfische oder Forellen?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Seelachsfänger (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

meines wissens nach wirkt taubenmist nur auf rotaugen...


----------



## ThomasRö (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

Hi,
In Pferdeäpfeln sind auch jede Menge Sämereien enthalten, wenn es mit Taubenmist geht, müsste es damit auch gehen!
Aber ich probiers nicht aus!!!
Viel Spaß beim ******* schmeiße  
Wenn ich ein Fisch wäre empfände ich es als Beleidigung wenn man mir Kacke zum Fressen hinschmeißen würde!!!
Was somancher für drei Fische mehr tut ^^


----------



## Seelachsfänger (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

@thomasrö:
das seh ich ganz anders. mal abgesehen davon, dass ich grundsätzlich versuch, das optimale aus einem angeltag rauszuholen ist es nach wie vor sache der fische, ob sie auf taubenmist abfahren... und  nur mal nebenbei: reiher locken mit ihrem kot auch fische an, wölfe fressen mit vorliebe die gedärme (vor allem den inhalt) des opfers weil sie sich dadurch einen teil der eigenen verdauarbeit sparen..usw.
natürlich kann das jeder halten wie er will, aber ich kann beim besten willen nix verwerfliches an taubenmist im futter finden


----------



## ThomasRö (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Taubenmist*

Ich hab nix dagegen wenn ihr damit angelt, ich mach es halt nicht!!!


----------

